# Oooops! And almost double Ooops! Live pics.



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

I just found out my 4 wheel drive is out on my Polaris .. I stepped out and walked about 5 feet and this monster rattle snake was within 1' of my right foot.. I froze, gritted my teeth and threw my hat on the ground on the other side of him.. It worked , he struck at the hat and I never moved my leg so fast in my life lol.. End results I'm still stuck 5 miles from camp, rattle snake is dead and my heart rate is slowly coming down .. Here are some live pics.


----------



## John the fisherman (Nov 19, 2012)

That is a big rattler, how big was it? That would gwt me jumping! 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Woah nelly!! Glad u killed it!!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Holy poop! That sucker is huge!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Guessing 6'6" -6' 10". Pretty good one. He warns me or I would have been bit. They are on the move that's the second one this trip..


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

My heart is racing just reading this!!! AHHH!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

That's a 4" pipe he is next to. Pretty fat one for sure.


----------



## rookie06 (Oct 1, 2005)

That's a nice one. We killed a 5 footer 2 weeks ago right by the front door of the cabin. They're definitely still moving!


----------



## chrigging (Aug 10, 2012)

Big un. wow


----------



## TxMarlin (Jan 25, 2005)

Wow...that's all I can say about that


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

Good call on the hat toss, and thanks for the tip.

I hope you have a flying gaff laying around the camp that you can use to hook that Polaris! Otherwise, somebody is going to have a rather unpleasant experience attaching the tow rope.


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

How did you get that stuck????...that thing is buried...


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

If that would've been me...the snake would'be been posting this about me lying dead on the ground from a heart attack. Glad he warned you!

You aren't kidding about being stuck!


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

I hate snakes. My pants would be stained the same color and texture as the mud you are stuck in......


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

You were due for your annual stress test anyway, now you can cancel your appointment.


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

Son!! That could have been really bad. Glad you thought quick enough to throw the hat!


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

That's a big ol snake bro! Leave it all and go hunt so we can see some pictures!


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

I still be cleaning my drawers out


----------



## bsills (Oct 22, 2013)

Thats a big rattler


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm not sure that 4wd will get you out of that hole lol. Glad you got the snake and not the other way around.


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

pretty sure i would have had to burn my undies after that one...


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Rack Ranch said:


> You were due for your annual stress test anyway, now you can cancel your appointment.


Lol! I think your right. If that didnt stop the old ticker I'm good for a while.. Think my heart rate is just getting back to normal in a stand now.. I hope to have a deer step out that gets me shaking like that snake did


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Ugh I hate rattlesnakes worse than I hate getting stuck lol.

Glad you're okay.

Maybe the switch is out on the 4wheel drive.

TH


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Watch you step. It would be mighty tuff to reel up that grander sword on one leg.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Yep, that will get the heart rate up!


----------



## Hal Westberry (Apr 18, 2011)

*Score*

Id say he is 5' green score of 150 1/4. Should let him walk will be better next year. LOL That will make you watch your step!!!!


----------



## jleo313 (Jan 25, 2008)

Yikes...happy to hear he didn't get you!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2012)

Now you need to put a rigger on that Polaris and start trolling rigged rats...you'll get 'em!


----------



## capttravis (Aug 12, 2005)

Bill C said:


> Watch you step. It would be mighty tuff to reel up that grander sword on one leg.


For Brett's Grander I think he would be fine legless...just have to make sure he protects that index finger!!


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Damm I hate those things, Brett your right they are on the move. All the rain down a week or so ago here must have washed a bunch out of the low spots and we are seeing them all over the ranch. Baker


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Whewwweeeeee Ma Bra*

I could make a whole lot of Custom handmade Knife Sheaths outta that dude...LOL
www.bulverdeknifeworks.com


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

So how is your hat?

I hope that wasn't your favorite fishing hat. That could start some bad mojo ya know.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Glad things turned out OK. That is a big snake. I would have him for dinner. Rattlesnake is a little stringy, but good eating.


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

I got rattled at a couple of years ago on an Antelope hunt. That will definitely get the heart pumping!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

BIG PAPPA said:


> I could make a whole lot of Custom handmade Knife Sheaths outta that dude...LOL
> www.bulverdeknifeworks.com


Ill save them for ya again this season ...

Everyone be careful. Those suckers are hard to see!


----------



## Last Drift (Jun 30, 2009)

The rain and increased rodent population has created a heathy population of rattle snakes. Glad you were not bit. Whear those snake chaps.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Hey Brett*



broadonrod said:


> Ill save them for ya again this season ...
> 
> Everyone be careful. Those suckers are hard to see!


I guess all that rain down there still has everything Muddy and the Tanks Overflowing?


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

BIG PAPPA said:


> I guess all that rain down there still has everything Muddy and the Tanks Overflowing?


It was actually pretty dry.. We only got 5" just down the road they got 10-19". The spot I got stuck has always been ok to drive threw. I guess the silt got a little deep last rain.. The tanks are all rimmed and creeks full of water. The ranch really greened up just enough to make the deer hide... Looking forward to having you and your wonderful better half down again this year! Bring you snake boots lol.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great Story, I also hate rattlesnakes worse than I hate getting stuck!


----------



## c-hawk (Aug 2, 2010)

That's a big'n. He'd for sure put a hurt'n on ya.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Scarry stuff!!

Good U had ur wit's about ya--Chunckin' that hat was good thinking and a great tip for those in that same situation----

U will prolly save some people's life that read this!---Great Hat Trick!

glad ur safe......................:shamrock:


----------

